# Campercontact App



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yesterday, after reading a post by Glandwr (Dick) I downloaded the Campercontact App and it looks pretty good. It keeps wanting me to pay and download the full version, as there are supposed to be many more locations, and more importantly and very attractive, is the facility to view offline.
Is it worth it, are there many more locations, and how secure is it to pay for a App, by giving credit card details.
I have never paid for an App, but I expect the security on a mobile transaction would be similar to a pc

http://www.campercontact.com/page/campercontactapp


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

How good it is depends on how you want to use it, and what alternatives you have already.

It does need an internet connection to work properly, whatever it says on the tin. It seems reluctant to access all the data from what is stored on the phone. _(Could be me doing it wrong - shall be pleased to be corrected! :wink: )_ That could severely reduce its usefulness abroad unless you are happy to pay roaming charges.

It's also rather limited in comparison to Archie's POIs but it does have photos of some stops, though by no means all. If all you want is the facility to *find *aires or campsites I would suggest that AutoRoute on the netbook/laptop is far more comprehensive and useful.

I don't think there's a security issue when buying it from Google Play. I use a credit card with a fixed, fairly low limit anyway - just in case!

Just an opinion.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave, it says on the tin, that you can download the full thing and view off line. This is the attractive part!
I downloaded the free part and it does seem pretty good.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about paying for the App on your phone, especially if you are using Google Play. Never had any probs myself or with paying for stuff in general on the internet. Its just second nature now.

Hav'nt seen the Campercontact app myself, will have a look see, but I can also recommend the Campingcar Infos App which is free. Barryd pointed me in the direction of the Campingcars website, which is brilliant, and from there I picked up that they had an App for Android phones.

Caulkhead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Every day a school day, I always assumed you paid for any apps via the mobile phone bill.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hiya
You can do searches onffline but if you want to zoon in to look closely at where a place is then you need to be online otherwise you cant zoon in close enough. I downloaded the full version to my Tablet and its perfectly ok and does show a lot more stopovers.

Phill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Phil. Can you see the aire photo's off line, or do you need to zoom.
On my phone with the free app, I can see them OK and didn't even know you could zoom.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Hiya
> You can do searches onffline but if you want to zoon in to look closely at where a place is then you need to be online otherwise you cant zoon in close enough. I downloaded the full version to my Tablet and its perfectly ok and does show a lot more stopovers.
> 
> Phill


That's it Phill. You have described it perfectly. You often can't get anywhere near close enough to be of any real use.

You can see the photo's perfectly OK offline - if there are any. A lot of stops don't have a photo but it's still a fairly new App so maybe a lot more will be sent in this coming summer season?

It's good, but IMHO most useful _in support_ of other means of finding stopovers - as I said before.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave, it was/is the off line part that interests me.
I don't go on line much when away and have only recently come out of the cave and got a smart phone. Like it though, but have no intentions of high roaming charges.
I have lots of stuff on the pc, but this did look useful.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Grath said:


> Thanks Phil. Can you see the aire photo's off line, or do you need to zoom.
> On my phone with the free app, I can see them OK and didn't even know you could zoom.


Hi yes this is ok as you choose to download the photos or not when you install the full version. It takes about 600mb but woth it i recon. You can also add your own photos and reviews and the next time you are online these are uploaded for you.
I dont use my tablet for much like loads of photos so the space was worth it. Using a tablet with a camera is great as its all done with the same item so no cables etc.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Phil. Can you see the aire photo's off line, or do you need to zoom.
> ...


Thanks again, I did download the photo's with the free app. But I expect there will be more.
Thanks again


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As had been said the paid for version can do every thing off line except zoom in to street level. It will however give you the gps co ordinates and address so your sat nav does the rest.

To me the great advantage other than the enormous number of sites is the filter. You can ask it to show sites by cost free, <10 euro > 10 e, with a dump, EHU, water, laundry etc in any combination, hit the near you button and they are all shown on the map or in list form.

It does have some reviews and ratings although it will only show reviews written in the language you are using. Its a dutch app and as yet there are not many reviews at all in English

I use it along side the CCinfos app. most sites are on both, some not on one but on the other. I would rate them as par but you need to be online for the CCinfos one. Many wilding sites on both

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Dick, I think I will download the full version.
Hope you are having a good day down there, with plenty of sun 8)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I use it in conjunction with OSmand+ for all my offline map and aire needs.

Park4night and aires campingcar info for when I do get a connection (these two are free)

With these I can plot on OSmand where to go etc


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I came across Campercontact last year for the 1st time - I don't think it had been going for that long then, and it was before the app appeared. the site then was fairly thin on data but it seems to have grown a lot since - and no reason why it won't grow in the future to be a very good resource.

will download the app


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

As @drcotts (Phil) says, the biggest drawback currently is that you cannot zoom in very far into the offline map tiles.

See attached, which is at maximum zoom on my phone - this is northern France around the Somme estuary (I think) it's not possible to zoom in far enough to read place names, or to accurately choose one POI as opposed to any other close by.

Once you have selected a POI, the information displayed in offline mode is fairly comprehensive - opening times, costs, facilities and, importantly, a photo.

I *think* they only display one offline photo - I haven't found an Aire offline that displays more than one, though the online website can often have many photos per Aire. The website entry for Fort Mahon Plage has 5 photos, for example:

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/1321

Below are some screenshots of the app running on a phone in offline mode.

In my opinion it is worth the money - even a single photo is invaluable if deciding whether an Aire is worth a detour.

Morph


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for that. I have just finished the download. It took longer than I expected as I needed to reset my password and register a card. Grr
Now my phone needs charging. Grr
Thanks, will check it out again!
Agree about any photo is better then none!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Graham.

I don't think anyone has mentioned the fairly regular updates. Dead easy to download, but only on WiFi of course, as they can be quite large.

With updates as regular as they are, it looks as if it will become a cracking good resource before too long. Certainly worth keeping alongside whatever else you use.

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its worth anyone buying the app to give a review of anywhere they visit so that the english info is there in the future. Especuially if its naff so others can stay away unless they are desperate.

A photon of the board with the rates, rules and regs on is also a good idea.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

I have both, the free app on my phone and a paid app on a tablet, they both work well but the paid one does work better with an internet conection. They're so good that books are now not necessary and I've also downloaded and installed the POI file to my Garmin from their website.
Bd..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bigusdickus said:


> I have both, the free app on my phone and a paid app on a tablet, they both work well but the paid one does work better with an internet conection. They're so good that books are now not necessary and I've also downloaded and installed the POI file to my Garmin from their website.
> Bd..


Hi Bigus

If you have bought the App for your tablet, surely you can also download it onto your phone? You don't usually have to pay twice.

Thanks for the mention of their POI file. I hadn't noticed that.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just been playing with it, both on and off line.
In some places, there are so many locations, that your finger can't separate them. :lol: 
I have tested a few I know, some good and some just parking places.
I do think it is well worth having!
Thanks Guys for all the info


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grath

A bit late in the day I know and now a bit off topic too  but I don't remember seeing this info elsewhere on here.

Having read your worries over allowing Google to have your Credit or Debit Card details for purchasing apps I wondered if you ( or anyone else reading this thread ) knew about : Google Play Gift Cards <<<

You can purchase these starting at £10 at many supermarkets and then you just redeem them at the Google Play store when you "buy" any of the stuff there.

As well as giving you an alternative payment method at Google Play for Apps, books, music and films they are an excellent way to set up a childs phone or tablet .... they cannot overspend and it teaches them to be careful how they spend :wink:

Mike


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bigusdickus said:


> I have both, the free app on my phone and a paid app on a tablet, they both work well but the paid one does work better with an internet conection. They're so good that books are now not necessary and I've also downloaded and installed the POI file to my Garmin from their website.
> Bd..


Once you've paid for it you can have it on as many Android devices as you like without paying more!!

Just ensure both are signed in with the same email.


----------

